# Larger 2-Stroke Engines



## BronxFigs (Mar 21, 2013)

Doing a quick search, The MAYTAG engine seems to be the only model 2 strokes on this forum, other than the occasional thread revolving around the unconventional, bar stock 2 strokes with open crankcase.  I'm referring to two-stroke marine engines, Maytag-type engines, larger, model airplane type engines, even, early automobile 2 strokes... with transfer ports and exhaust ports in the cylinder.  Also very few model diesel engines.

Just curious...are there problems building these engines?  Lack of plans? I see very few casting kits, and the model-version of the Maytags that are available in kit form, are smaller than full size.  Why?  If anybody is going to know, it would be members on this forum.


Frank


----------



## jerrybilt (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't know about the 2 stroke engines but I have investigated making models of diesel engines. The main problem is in making the injector and the injector high pressure pump to meter and inject the fuel. A much easier to make diesel engine is the "semi-diesel" engine like the Lanz Bull Dog single cylinder engine. The fuel pump in these engines, and the variable stroke meternig arrangement, is very simple. These engines are low compression. Please look up hot bulb engine. 

Jerry.


----------



## BronxFigs (Mar 21, 2013)

Jerry...

I will do some reading.  

If I recall, the "Nanzy" was about the only 2 stroke engine, besides the Maytag, that I saw in kit form, and I don't even know if it still exists.  I can find plenty of vintage airplane 2 strokes, the high rpm screamers, but that's not what I looking for.  I have engines about 1/4- 1/2 HP in mind.

Thanks for the info.

Frank


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 21, 2013)

Coles power models sells a two ful two stroke...can't remember the name of it though.


----------



## BronxFigs (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks, I'll give a look.

Frank


----------



## deverett (Mar 21, 2013)

BronxFigs said:


> Jerry...
> 
> If I recall, the "Nanzy" was about the only 2 stroke engine
> I have engines about 1/4- 1/2 HP in mind.
> ...



The Nanzy is a 4 stroke engine.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## BronxFigs (Mar 22, 2013)

Dave:  

Just read the correction regarding the "NANZY" gas engine.  I should've did some homework before posting something that was wrong.  Thank-you for the corrected information.

Frank


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 22, 2013)

You can get a kit of a 1912 Hubbard marine engine that is 2 stroke from Classic Motors, scroll down

http://www.classic-motors.at/modellmotoren/modelengines.htm


----------



## Lawijt (Mar 22, 2013)

Is that Hubbard engine something easy to build??


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 22, 2013)

I just fell in love with the mercedes engine!!  If I had the drawings id be starting it today!  Well after I finshed my webster build....


----------



## BronxFigs (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank your for the model engine link.  The Hubbard looks very interesting.  Actually, all these engines look interesting.  Love that turn-of-the-century look that these vintage engines have.

Can't remember if Strictly IC magazine ran the blueprints/construction article for the Mercedes engine.  Maybe someone will know.

Frank


----------

